# System 5010



## big-jon (Oct 5, 2014)

Hello everyone. Im new to the forum and would like to know if anyone has info on the simplicity system 5010 tractor. I recieved one in a trade the other day. The tractor runs good but the deck is stripped of parts and I would like to fix it over this winter but can not find much info online.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Try this. http://www.simplicitymfg.com/us/en/document/index?doc=TP_400_0870_00_BM_S_LO.pdf


----------



## big-jon (Oct 5, 2014)

Thank you very much. That helps alot. Now I just hope I can find parts


----------

